# E cigs!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Been on em for a month now, and considering I've been smoking regular smokes for 25 years, these rock. I can taste, smell, getting my lungs back and no tar and carbon monoxide. Plus, the cost is equates to 25 cents a pack. I'm using these as a quitting aid, so the goal isn't toking on vapor forever. Highly recommend you smokers give it a shot...even got Lundy and a few other buddies on em.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

where do you buy them? getting my taste back could be dangerous to my waistline! LOL


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

boatnut, I have seen them everywhere. Your local smoke shop should carrythem, Ive even seen them at dollar general where they dont sell ciggeretts.... Thanks for the post shakedown. I will give them a shot!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Got my starter kit online, but found em locally. Most sunocos in Columbus sell them. We just had a real nice ecig store open here, even has a testing station so you can test diff flavors and strengths.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I think snus is a way better way to quit smoking. They need to make something better than that vapor garbage. I tried these for a month and ended up going back to smoking. I love smoking cigs. I've never smoked more than a pack a day. I dont get how ppl do that without feeling sicker than a dog. I simply can't fish without smoking

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I smoked 1-2 packs a day for way too many years and NEVER thought I could put them down as easily as have.

Shakedown told me what he was doing and I ordered some e-cigs. had them on hand for about a week while I finished up my carton of cigs. Started with the e-cigs over 3 weeks ago and no problems. I still get nicotine without all of the other bad stuff.

I find myself using the e-cigs less and less. I hope to completely quit at some time in my future.

I went to the new store in Columbus and purchased the e juice to refill my cartridges. Easy and really reduced cost from ordering new cartridges. Huge cost reduction from buying Marlboros.

So far so good, much easier than I expected to transition.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

my wife was so bad she couldnt even sleep in bed most nights. we both switched to the e-cigs over 2 yrs ago. i know we are still getting the nicotine, but she hardley ever even coughs anymore. and she was dieing when we switched. she has had copd for many years and the e-cigs has been a blessing. she is just one of those people that would have died before giving up smoking. and it has helped me alot to. i would recommend them to anyone over the real thing.
sherman


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I smoked for 16 years. I picked up a started kit for under $20.00 at one of those drive throughs you buy beer and stuff after seeing this post. Now nothing beats a real cigarette but this is CLOSE. I had to remind myself it wasn't lit, I could just put it my pocket or on my car seat. The guy told me there are different flavors like strawberry, vanilla, I cant wait. Another cool thing is it recharges through a usb port!

Its from www.westsidevapor.com


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah i must have tried lighting mine daily for the first week. Thought I was going to melt the tip!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Good luck to all you guys trying to kick the habit. I smoked 1 - 2 paks for 25 years and quit cold turkey in 93', it was tough.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

i have contemplated quitting myself...i am an avid runner, so maybe the e-cig is something worth looking into. ive tried them before, and they are VERY close to the real thing, but somebody down the line told me there was poisons in them, so i never really pursued that. my biggest problem is when i drink (which can be often, as i am a binge drinker). can anyone tell me if there is any truth to this poison statement that i heard? it would be nice to get some extra lung capacity when i run.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

I started "vaping" in early 2009, bought my kit online and never looked back. I've been through many different types of "e-cigs", normal cig style kits, crazy looking mods and lately even adjustable voltage mods. Don't buy them from gas stations, the kits are low quality poor preforming kits that will turn you away from it. Get online and do your research first before buying. 

This is where I started... http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

gerb said:


> i have contemplated quitting myself...i am an avid runner, so maybe the e-cig is something worth looking into. ive tried them before, and they are VERY close to the real thing, but somebody down the line told me there was poisons in them, so i never really pursued that. my biggest problem is when i drink (which can be often, as i am a binge drinker). can anyone tell me if there is any truth to this poison statement that i heard? it would be nice to get some extra lung capacity when i run.


one thing about it, they cant have as much poison as regular cigs do. you get all kinds of crap from cigs cyanide to carbom manoxide and tar or however they are spelled. i just do my best. but all the e-cigs have is alittle food products water and nicotine. 

doctor oz on the tv recommends them, my family doctor recommends them. my wife would already be dead if not for them. she would get down in the floor coughing so bad. she would go to bed and cough so bad she would move to the couch where she could set partialy up so she wouldnt cough so much. now she does just great. im not going to sit here and say they are good for you, but they have to be better than real cigs. just the tar alone in cigs is enough to kill a person, just very slowly.

as for getting them at your local gas station, that is a big waste of money. we buy everything on line. you can get some nice ones on line. then just get the tips and get the juice you like and refill the tips. it doesnt cost near as much to fill your own. i like the original tobacco flavors. my wife likes a carmel flavor. they have many flavors you can try untill you find one you like.

the smoker i got costed around 80.00, then i bought cr2 batteries and a charger for another 30.00. and i go through about a box of tips a month by refilling them, about 7.00 a box. then i think the juice i use costs about 17.00 a bottle, and a bottle will last me about 1 1/2 weeks. so now i spend about 50.00 per month instead of 50.00 to 75.00 per week. and my health feels much better.

the biggest thing is i always loved smoking and this way i still go through the motions and get my nicotine fix without all the other crap. and no smoke just a harmless vapor. i have friends that dont smoke and dont want anybody smoking in there house. but they tell me to go ahead and use my e-cig in there house. it doesnt have the cig smell and doesnt bother them.
sherman


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

I hate to burst everyones bubble but the ecigs are not a healthy alternative to smoking. You are still inhaling chemicals into your lungs. There isn't enough historical data on long term effects. I tried this for a period and was unsuccessful. Bottom line, you are a lost unit or forgot the unit at home away from buying a pack of smokes. Be strong and quit! Buy gum or lozenges to get you thru the first couple of weeks. I know ppl who have chewed gum for 3 plus years and still use it as a safety mechanism. Personally, I chewed the gum for 5 months before I felt safe. Understand that a Cigarette will always look and smell good, just knowing that the outcome is death is enough to quit. The first week is the worst, but I promise it gets better each day you don't smoke.


DC


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I smoked for 25 years. I even used to smoke and dip at the same time. I quit a bunch of times before it finally took. I think the slogan I used to hear: "Don't quit quitting" is the best advice. With me the most important thing is that I always believed that some day I would quit. 

If you are a drinker, you might have to quit both for a while. Go back to your beer after you are safe from the cigs. It's probably easier these days now that you can't smoke in bars and have it in your face all the time.

Start an excercise program that requires a lot of aerobic activity like jogging or biking. Once the two begin to conflict you may find yourself cutting back on the cigs so you can make your run or bike ride better. I was on that course of action about 12 years ago when I got the worst chest cold of my life. Somehow that broke me of it, and I really didn't even feel the desire for cigs again. I can't explain that--very bizarre--total freedom!

It wasn't that I had a minor addiction either. I smoked around a pack of Marlboro reds a day and also dipped Skoal. I actually quit the Skoal a couple of years before.

Like I said, I think the most important thing is just believing that some day you will be a nonsmoker. I used a lot of positive ideation in that regard.

Believe in yourself and don't quit quitting.


----------



## Orlando (Apr 12, 2004)

Bottom line is "you really have to want to quit"
No stop smoking aid is going to work if in your head and heart you really dont want to stop
Trust me I know it isnt easy, I stopped cold turkey when my daughter was born. Didnt touch a cig for 18 years, then herniated disks in my back in 2004 and out of boredom I picked them up again. Should have my butt kicked

I can and will stop again when I really want to


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

selfproclaim said:


> I hate to burst everyones bubble but the ecigs are not a healthy alternative to smoking. You are still inhaling chemicals into your lungs. There isn't enough historical data on long term effects. I tried this for a period and was unsuccessful. Bottom line, you are a lost unit or forgot the unit at home away from buying a pack of smokes. Be strong and quit! Buy gum or lozenges to get you thru the first couple of weeks. I know ppl who have chewed gum for 3 plus years and still use it as a safety mechanism. Personally, I chewed the gum for 5 months before I felt safe. Understand that a Cigarette will always look and smell good, just knowing that the outcome is death is enough to quit. The first week is the worst, but I promise it gets better each day you don't smoke.
> 
> 
> DC


i agree with alot of things you say. nothing you suck into your lungs like the e-cigs are good for you. but being strong just isnt the answer for alot of people. smoking is an addiction and alot of people just cant up and quit. i had a good friend that was smoking 1 1/2 to 2 packs a day. then he just up and quit, he said it was the easiest thing he had ever done. that if he had knew how easy it was he would have quit a long time ago.

i just lost my little brother to smoking. he was one of those people that even the fear of death wasnt enough to make him quit. he was on oxygen and several meds for his breathing but he would unhook his oxygen and smoke his cigs. we even got him on the e-cigs for awhile but he would still have to have his cigs every so often.

some people are just more addicted than others and some just has more will power. like the friend i just told you about quiting so easy. well he also had a drinking problem that he just couldnt beat. he quit many times but he always started back. he had a bad heart and had just had a bad heart attack. well the night before he died from another heart attack he was drunk and having the time of his life. but he never smoked another cig from the time he quit untill he died. he hadnt smoked for about 15 yrs.
sherman


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm luvin the e-cig, its almost been 24 hours since I had a real smoke. I do spend less time smoking, I take 3 monstrous hits then I'm good to go for about an hour. With real cigarettes 
I'd sit there for 5 to 10 minutes smoking the whole thing. The e-cig is very clean, no ashes!
It's definitely worth trying...


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> Got my starter kit online, but found em locally. Most sunocos in Columbus sell them. We just had a real nice ecig store open here, even has a testing station so you can test diff flavors and strengths.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Shake

I would like to give this a try. Could you post a link for your online source?

Thanks in advance
reo


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

selfproclaim said:


> I hate to burst everyones bubble but the ecigs are not a healthy alternative to smoking.


Since you showed such great remorse in busting everyone's bubble I will fill them back up for them. selfproclaim may be self proclaiming himself an authority but on this subject most doctors do not agree with his diagnosis






selfproclaim said:


> I tried this for a period and was unsuccessful.


Your personal success or failure is individual and should not be used as an indication of anyone else's future success of failure with e-cigs or anything else.

So far so good for me, 4 weeks today since my last real cigarette. After 35+ years of well over a pack a day daily smoking this transition has been pretty easy so far. 

Don't have a clue what the long term results will be but there are no more panic attacks worrying about how many cigs I have left, needing to run to the store, do I have lighters stashed everywhere for emergencies, going outside to smoke at home and in my hotel rooms. Burns in shirts and boat carpeting and about everything else over the years. Clothes always smelling like smoke at home(my family HATES smoking) and during business meetings. My car smelling terrible, windows always with that smoke film. Feeling guilty for spending all of the money on cigs and doing something that is detrimental to my health and feeling so stupid for not having enough personal control and will power to stop. I did the cold turkey and quit for a year and started again. I've done the patches, the gum, the prescriptions multiple times. All of them were hell to me.

For anyone that smokes you can relate to all of the above. Will I be able to achieve my goal of completely stopping even the e-cigs at some point? I don't know, I hope so. These e-cigs have already moved me farther to that goal, much easier, that I ever imagined possible. MY bubble, for now, is still very full


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

Kim,

I'm glad to hear that you off of the Marlboros. Way to go big guy! keep up the good work!

Wes


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

I'm glad for this thread and happy to see so many people wanting to quit. I can tell you, it can be done. I've done it. Its really more of the chemical addiction than most think. For me anyway. Get over the idea of "Ohhh I just have to be doing something with my hands..". Or "it's the hold something in my hand" . It's the nicotine. It's strong and pretty damn addictive. You can do it!!!


----------



## selfproclaim (May 19, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Since you showed such great remorse in busting everyone's bubble I will fill them back up for them. selfproclaim may be self proclaiming himself an authority but on this subject most doctors do not agree with his diagnosis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you Lundy! Good luck and good health!


DC


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

See a doctor, get a script for Chantix and quit. The "demon" will always be there, Chantix helps you forget him long enough to not crave any longer. 2 years free after 40+years a slave. Get over it!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

FISHIN216 said:


> I think snus is a way better way to quit smoking.


I suppose it depends on how youd prefer to die.  It surely isnt safer, and I can tell you from experience it was harder for me to quit than smoking. Its idiotic to take up one bad habit to quit another. Me being one of those idiots, Id strongly suggest not going that route.


----------



## gerb (Apr 13, 2010)

anytime i get sick, i usually quit smoking for a couple of weeks....then alcohol comes into play. why does alcohol and cigarettes go so well together?!


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

The number 3 manufacturer of Cigarettes has just purchased Blu e-cigs, they are currently placing this brand at retail as they can, this is the company that also makes Newports. RJ Reynolds has purchased a company that makes nicotine gum coming out on the market at a third of the retail price of the current brands in the market now, this product is in a test market in a western state here in the US.Both companys say that neither of the items are to help quit or reduce cigarette smoking but an alternative to smoking, when you can not light up.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Be strong.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

gerb said:


> anytime i get sick, i usually quit smoking for a couple of weeks....then alcohol comes into play. why does alcohol and cigarettes go so well together?!


for the same reason that coffee, food and..uhm....can I say the word s*x? LOL

If it weren't for my bad habits, I wouldn't have any habits at all!


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I really like the vaporizers!
Gonna have to try the tobacco ones too  .

The wife quit cold turkey this January,
I'm still struggling.
Riding a mountain bike and coughing up my lungs seems to help want to quit.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanx for bringing this post up Brandon!!!! I am really looking into using these to help me quit smoking.... I will let you know how it goes when I get the one I want and try it...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

CC...niiiiice 

Chippewa...best of luck man!

Chantix...when you say "the demon will always be there", you MUST be talking about Chantix...I was on chantix for 1.5 mos, quit for 3. Be prepared to hold on to your hat when you sleep, as that stuff (for most I know including me) can take your dreams and turn em into the most bizarre sleep you'll ever have. I was convinced chantix was developed by cigarette companies with the philosophy that "if they wanna quit, lets scare the crap out of em in their sleep...that'll teach em".

Regardless of the methods, any way anyone chooses to quit is a good thing...I hope we can all agree. Cold turkey, gum, patches, pills, electronics...whatever works for you.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

My mother in law probably smoked 3 packs a day and now with e-cig she hasn't smoked a real cigarette in probably 8 months.

I can tell you that there house and clothes smell much better now.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Quit cold turkey 15 months ago after 35+ years being a slave to cigarettes.
Best thing I ever did for my health and others around me.

Best of luck to all. The E-cig has to be better than the real thing and like was said, they don't smell or ash. I never realized what a mess cigarette smoking was until I quit myself. Now I can smell one a mile away!


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

ShakeDown said:


> CC...niiiiice
> 
> Chippewa...best of luck man!
> 
> Chantix...when you say "the demon will always be there", you MUST be talking about Chantix...I was on chantix for 1.5 mos, quit for 3. Be prepared to hold on to your hat when you sleep, as that stuff (for most I know including me) can take your dreams and turn em into the most bizarre sleep you'll ever have. I was convinced chantix was developed by cigarette companies with the philosophy that "if they wanna quit, lets scare the crap out of em in their sleep...that'll teach em".


Tell me about it. I had some real good ones where you wake up soaked and screaming. wife said enough of that. One of by buddies tried it and had to quit because he kept having dreams he killed his wife. (And they get along)


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

was checking out the web site linked earlier and it seem kinda confusing with all the flavors and kits.

What ones do you guys suggest? I wish they advertised it like this flavor imitates Marlboro lights.

I smoke 1.5 packs a day and need to try to quit again. none of the other stuff worked for me so I'm going to give it a try.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

my mom has 3 of them and looses them all the time ..she love them


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

die4irish said:


> was checking out the web site linked earlier and it seem kinda confusing with all the flavors and kits.
> 
> What ones do you guys suggest? I wish they advertised it like this flavor imitates Marlboro lights.
> 
> I smoke 1.5 packs a day and need to try to quit again. none of the other stuff worked for me so I'm going to give it a try.


definitely worth a try....my old boss uses them all the time...went through 4 or 5 before he found the one that he likes....smokes in his office even, and hasnt had a cig since...cept for when the batteries ran out lol


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Flavors are tough...if you have ANY opportunity to go into a vapor smoke shop and try the diff blends, I highly recommend doing so. I smoked camel lights, so I've always gone after the turkish flavors. No two are a like, when comparing different manufacturers.


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

If you go the www.westsidevapor.com route, they have a google map link at the bottom of the page so you can see if a store sells them in your area. I'd try to find a store close that sells e-cigs no matter what brand that way your not paying shipping and waiting for them in the mail. The starter kit comes in 2 flavors regular or menthol and the cartridges are the refills(they are weak in the starter kit), I suggest the 36mg to start with. The stores in my area sell 5 pack refills for under $9.00! I can usually make it through one day on one cartridge so it cost about $1.80 a day for me. I was a pack to 2 pack a day smoker. I still have my old ashtray, I can now smell it from 3 feet away, Its a nice reminder.. It smells horrible! On a side note I smoke them different than regular cigs, I take slow long drags straight into the lungs. Good Luck


----------



## Gill popper (Feb 9, 2012)

A good friend of mine quit smoking with e cig and now he goes to revolver in Toledo on central ave 
That thing seems to be attached to his lips 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## die4irish (Jun 8, 2004)

thanks for the link. it sucks nothing around toledo. Looks like all the smokers are around Cleveland. lol


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I quit with e-cigs a while ago. Do your research before you buy. I highly suggest a Joy Ego. All the parts are interchangable and the liquid is cheap through madvapes.com don't buy a junk one or you will get discouraged and quit trying.


----------



## mjboone79 (May 13, 2011)

I've been using V2 for a year now. Whatever you do, don't get a cheap one. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I use v2 as well. You filling your own?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

ShakeDown said:


> CC...niiiiice
> 
> Chippewa...best of luck man!
> 
> ...


i did the chantix myself and it worked for me as long as i took the chantix. i stop taking it and i ended up back on the smoke. and i didnt mind the dreams i had. i have nightmares anyway, so something alittle wierd was a relief for me.

my wife tried using the stuff and couldnt take it. she got so darn depressed she didnt want to do anything. so she got off of it in a hurry. but i think it is a good way to get off smokes for some people. just not all people.

me and my wife have both been on the ecigs for 2 years last jan. the thing is i love smoking so these let me think im smoking. and my wife is one of those people that was going to smoke right up until she died. and it wasnt going to take much longer. but she loves her ecigs.

chippewa you hang in there you,ll be glad you did alittle down the road. the fact you can change things around is one thing that helps. my wife uses the 24 mg i only use 9 mg but i use a 6 volt ecig because it makes them taste alot stronger, its more like smoking for me.

the ecigs are addictive just like a real cig. because you still get the nicotine, you just dont get the smoke the stink of smoking the tar and cyanide and all the other harmful things you get from sucking smoke down your lungs. and i will admit that doing nothing would be better than ecigs. but i am a firm believer ecigs is 100% better than smoking.
sherman


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I may have to give the e cigs a try. Chantix made me wanna throw up all day. Snus helps, but I think e cigs would help me more. Next payday ill give it a try

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Article from today's WSJ: http://online.wsj.com/article/SB100...19413844991748.html?google_editors_picks=true


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Lundy said:


> Since you showed such great remorse in busting everyone's bubble I will fill them back up for them. selfproclaim may be self proclaiming himself an authority but on this subject most doctors do not agree with his diagnosis
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lundy, I just read this thread and I agree with you 100%. Its not easy quitting and if e-cigs make it easier, then go for it. I have friends that quit smoking after using e-cigs for 3 months.

If anyone wants to quit hardcore, be prepared for a lot of arguements with your family (and friends) because your personality will change until your body and mind adjusts to the change.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

I've been using the bluecigs for a while and they were just ok but the batteries were a pain, I had to recharge them constantly so I went to the EGO ce4 plus. It's great so far, puts out twice as much smoke and I really like the manual battery. You don't have to draw hard to actuate the heating element. One refill lasts me all day and the battery was still up after 2 days of use. I did get the 1100 ma battery though, extra $5. A 30 ml bottle of juice should last me 20 days and cost $9.
It's a lot bigger, cigar size maybe and won't fit in your front pocket like the small ecigs though. Here's a link to where I got mine.

http://eliquid-usa.com/E Cigarette Kits/Ego CE4 Plus Starter Kit .htm


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

So good to read about all of you that have quit smoking cigarettes. I was a slave to the damn things for almost 20 years. I quit nearly 3 years ago, did it cold turkey.

Association habits are tough to kick. I associated smoking with drinking, hunting, fishing, and golf. For the first 12 or so years...I never considered myself "addicted" to cigarettes. However; once out of college and into the real world, I found myself smoking on the way to and from work...and on break at work. Eventually....I could see that I was hooked. 

It was tough...don't get me wrong. Whatever it is that you have to do to get off those things...just do it. 

I feel all of your pain, and wish you all the best. I know I can never have another smoke for the rest of my life, because the next day I would go out and buy a pack and it would be all over. 

Keep up the good work boys and girls...lots and lots of people love you and want you to be around to share more good times with them. Smoking most assuredly will limit such things.


----------



## jlami (Jan 28, 2011)

Back in Feb. I quit with the assistance of Chantix... Did not touch a cig untill about a month ago I was fishing with a guy I met off here and bummed one, figured "I work hard I can enjoy one cig while I am fishing." About 20 minutes later I bummed another (the fish weren't biting). But when I got home I found my wife sitting on the porch Marlboro menthol in hand and a fresh pack on on the table next to her. Well long story short... BRB gonna go outside and smoke. Soo mad at myself!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Chantix worked great for my mom and I. The first time. The second time, I don't know if my body formed a tolerance or wha but the cravings never subsided. It took a lengthy hospital stay from my girlfriend for anemia and blood clots for me to quit gor good. I hope. I've since been around plenty of smokers and have no desire. Stop lying to yourselves about how you enjoy it, or how you have to do something with your hands, or any other silly way you justify your habit and quit. It can be done. Although my mom started smoking again and has since been diagnosed with emphysema at the age of 53. I'm not real happy with her right now as you can imagine. She could have sost half her life ahead of her. And a 7 year old grandson. Don't do it for yourselves, do it for the ones you love..


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

been kinda putting this off for a while, but on Monday I went ahead and got myself a set of the e-cig... I didn't buy the cheap one because I figured it is my long term investment... I bought a tobacco flavor liquid and a couple of the fruitty type flavors... so far I hate the tobacco flavor ones, but absolutely like the fruitty flavors... It helped me cut down smoking the real thing while I am at work and on my desk... I still smoke the real thing after my meals, when I first wake up, and before I goto bed though... I'm using the e-cigs to cut down smoking the real deal and eventually quit smoking cigs altogether... I will go and stock up on the flavors today too... at $4 a bottle it ain't bad at all...


----------



## Roto Mike (Oct 16, 2012)

Ben on Chantix for about two weeks. The dreams did come but were not bad for me. Picked a day to quit and so far I am absolutely amazed. Some withdrawal but very very minimal. Won't say I'm off the hook yet but wanted to post so if someone is thinking about Chantix, well I'm Amazed at how well it has worked so far. Go for it. I'm a 40 year smoker. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> I suppose it depends on how you&#8217;d prefer to die.  It surely isn&#8217;t safer, and I can tell you from experience it was harder for me to quit than smoking. It&#8217;s idiotic to take up one bad habit to quit another. Me being one of those idiots, I&#8217;d strongly suggest not going that route.


Not trying to be a smartass, but can you verify that snus isn't safer than cigarettes? Everything I have read points to snus being less harmful than cigarettes and your standard 'dip'. The only carcinogen in snus is the nicotene. Maybe I read some bogus stuff, but a quick google search points towards snus as a much safer option, harm reduction if you will. I totally agree with two bad habits to fix one. If you want to quit, do it. If you don't have it in you to cut the nic, maybe snus or e-cigs are a better idea.

Edit: just realized this was a nearly dead thread. Wonder how the e-cig users has been holding up?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

after 30 yrs of smoking 2 + packs a day .i took zyban 12 yrs ago and thaught it would never work for me. and i had the prescription pills sitting at home for almost a year. only took 2 weeks to work for me . and been smoke free since. but gained 40 lbs.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I sincerely wish anyone wanting to quit smoking the best for you. I smoked 2-2.5 packs a day for 20 years.
I reached a point where sleep on my left side I felt like there was hard lump in my chest.I was very worried about cancer. The wife and I went to a clinic at Akron Y I haven't had one since 1987.The wife picked it back up about 5 years ago. Makes me nervous /can't stand the smell I had tried to quit before at times ,but that's when I started smoking more and more. One thing is for certain you have to really want to quit . I have watched friends and relatives suffer from smoking,COPD Emphysema, Cancer,even Kidney stones caused by swallowing the chemical and tar laden smoke into your stomach. Be Strong!!


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

crappielooker said:


> been kinda putting this off for a while, but on Monday I went ahead and got myself a set of the e-cig... I didn't buy the cheap one because I figured it is my long term investment... I bought a tobacco flavor liquid and a couple of the fruitty type flavors... so far I hate the tobacco flavor ones, but absolutely like the fruitty flavors... It helped me cut down smoking the real thing while I am at work and on my desk... I still smoke the real thing after my meals, when I first wake up, and before I goto bed though... I'm using the e-cigs to cut down smoking the real deal and eventually quit smoking cigs altogether... I will go and stock up on the flavors today too... at $4 a bottle it ain't bad at all...



Stay with it crappielooker, you'll feel so much better without the real thing, I'be been using them for over 2 months now and haven't bought cigarettes for 6 weeks. No matter they say that it's not tested and stuff I can say that I feel and especially sleep so much better, I can sleep 7 hours straight thru the night again! I couldn't handle the chantix because I was like a zombie, could not sleep at all using it and gave up after 6 weeks.
I like the cherry flavor best and now use the medium strength and hope to work down to zero nicotine eventually, same idea as the patches.
The clearomisers are only good for a few weeks though, they become hot bitter flavored but they are rebuildable. I bought a roll of the special wire used for the heating element and some wick and do it myself. I get just as much vapor and the taste is even smoother than the brand new ones.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i to quit with the chantix and did good as long as i took the chantix. but after quiting the chantix and my wife smoking and both my sons and there wives smoking i gave in and started smoking again.

my oldest son was the 1st one to try the ecigs. then my wife was so bad she has copd and emphysema. most nights she couldnt stay in bed, she would cough so bad she would have to go set up in a chair to get any sleep. and she is just one of those people that refused to quit. my son got her started on the ecigs and she stopped the real cigs. she hasnt had a real cig in 3 yrs this last december. she now sleeps in her bed and doesnt cough very much at all. she still takes her breathing meds but doesnt have to use oxygen. im sure if she hadnt done something soon she would have been dead by now.

she was much worse than my little brother when she switched to the ecig. he kept smoking and he died last may from respertory failure. my wife is still going much better than when she switched.

as for me i was getting pretty bad myself. i have heart disease and some breathing problems. i switched to the ecigs the same time my wife did. mainly to help her stay on the ecigs. well i do much better than i was on the real cigs. neither one of us smokes not even 1 cig any more. i think she may have smoked 1 right after we switched but i havent even tried not 1.

now she does still smoke the 24 mg ecig, but i only use the 24 mg when i use a new cartomizer, but then i order my juice in 8 mg,s. so when i refill my cartomizers i fill them with only 8 mg,s of nicotine.

and i do get just as much satisfaction from my ecigs now as i ever did from a real cig. and i hardley ever cough at all now. i have used the ecig for over 3 yrs and highly recommend them to anyone who just cant or wont give up smoking. and then give them alittle time. you will really be glad you did. not only does my wife and me both feel much better. we dont have the smell stinking up the house or our car, but we are saving a small fortune over real cigs.
sherman


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

my dad hasent smoked a cig since last xmas day


----------



## Thor (May 3, 2012)

My friend was smoking his e-cig in his car when a cop knocked on his window "we got a call from someone saying you were smoking a bong in your car".

Aside from nearly getting arrested, he claims to breathe better, sleep better, taste more, and have less problems with his snoring and obstructive sleep apnea. The E-cigs are less offensive smelling, and I even let him "smoke" it in my car, and I don't let ANYONE smoke ANYTHING in my car. The smell from the e-cig doesn't linger on clothing or in the car's fabric either. He saves a lot of money with his E-cig, and puffs it less than he would a real ciggy too.

I think these are a much welcomed alternative, and as a non-smoker, I feel they are much less offensive to "the rest of us".


----------



## PARK92 (Apr 21, 2012)

as i sit at my desk, smoking my e cig, i wonder why anyone wouldnt try em. theres no stink, no mess, i dont have to carry a light, i did the math and i spend around 82% less on the e cig than i would if i still smoked. there are no bans on them and can be smoke virtually anywhere. you still get just as much nicotine without all the bad stuff. you can get tasty flavor, like smoking a hookah. my personal favorite id dragon fruit. easily rechargable battery. you never smell like an ash tray. i can smell and taste better. my lungs are thanking me....the list goes on.
hey irish theres more than on place in toledo. Smoke Revolt is the one i go to. right across from circle k on tremainsville


----------



## Lynxis (Sep 21, 2009)

Just watched my Dad (was "bassfisher" on here) suffocate and die from COPD in a hospital bed on Dec 28, 2012 directly caused by smoking.

If you saw the same, how graphic and horrific the end actually is, you would never do such a selfish thing as smoking to your family who will have to be there to watch you die that way because of your habbit.

Please do whatever any of you can do to stop. Please.


----------



## loves2fishinohio (Apr 14, 2011)

Not looking to quit but am looking to reduce cost. Which juice tastes most list a regular "regular strength" smoke like a malboro red back?


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

loves2fishinohio said:


> Not looking to quit but am looking to reduce cost. Which juice tastes most list a regular "regular strength" smoke like a malboro red back?


you can get so many flavors its not funny. it just depends alot on where you get your stuff from. my wife has ordered marlboro and camel flavors from myfreedomsmokes.com but i dont really believe they taste like a real one. but they do taste more like a real cig than most flavors. i like the one called orginal flavor that we got from liquidexpress.com but they just changed the cartomizers and i dont like the new ones. so now were getting the marlboro from myfreedomsmokes.com then ordering our juice from liquidexpress in original flavor in 24 mg of nicotine. then she orders my juice in 8 mg,s. but she likes the 24 mg,s.

hope this helps get you started. she uses a kgo smoker she got at hoosierecig.com and i use a alpha that she got at altsmoke.com. now you can get the cr2 batteries that the alpha uses from ebay. just get the 1000 mah 3 volt cr2 batteries and get a good charger. the kgo,s come with batteries and charger but dont taste near as strong as the alpha. the alpha uses 2 of the cr2 batteries making it a 6 volt smoker. and you have to make sure to keep juice in your cartomizers or they will burn then they dont taste very good at all.

there are alot more types of smokers out there these are just the ones we like to use. maby some of this info will get you started. then you can just try different smokers and flavors untill you find what you like. you can get empty cartomizers at just about any of the places then just get samples of different flavors. then when you find what you like you can order larger bottles. we get our empty ones from hoosierecig.com.
sherman


----------



## K Metzger (Jun 11, 2010)

What brand is a good one, I tied a disposable fuma. It seemed a bit awkward to me,heavy, didn't see any vapor(smoke) and airflow through the ecig seemed very restricted..
I would really like to kick this habit so any help is appreciated( brand, flavor, location to purchase around lima oh) 
Thank you

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I was a 2 pack a day for over 20 years.

I put them down last August in favor of the Ecigs and have not gone back to the real things. I thought it would be very difficult and in fact it was and has been pretty easy.

I have reduced my use of the Ecigs over this time also. Someday I want to stop them also but for know I am very happy, as is my doctor, to just keep using the Ecigs


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

where do you guys buy your "juice"? is $15 a good price for 30ml? are there any flavors that you guys really like? I know someone said they like dragon fruit and that just SOUNDS good. I got an Uno Vapor for Christmas and I really like it. Also got a bottle of "Cherry High". good stuff.


----------



## Berliner (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm still on the E-Cig, it's been about 5 months now. I've gained 20 lbs.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I haven't smoked in a week after buying mine. Picked up a ego starter pack for only 50$. Came with two batteries, pack of cardo's , drip shield, and wall + USB charger. I love it. Looks like a black baseball bat but one battery charge lasts me almost two days.

Hope I don't get in trouble for this but the juice I use is made by an American company called sofa king. It is a pg, but all ingredients are kosher! It's clear as a bell, can read newspaper print through the bottle. I can also buy it locally. Looking at purchasing a tank, supposed to make cardo's last longer. Anybody know if great northern mall still has that ecig kiask????


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## glasseyes (Jan 28, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> Been on em for a month now, and considering I've been smoking regular smokes for 25 years, these rock. I can taste, smell, getting my lungs back and no tar and carbon monoxide. Plus, the cost is equates to 25 cents a pack. I'm using these as a quitting aid, so the goal isn't toking on vapor forever. Highly recommend you smokers give it a shot...even got Lundy and a few other buddies on em.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine



Just wanted to say good luck, from an X- smoker now for over 20 years.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

first let me say congrats to all you guys for trying the ecigs. now you can find some places in my past posts to get smokers and juice.

i am now getting my cartimizers in us mix at myfreedomsmokes.com and i found a juice i really like red usa mix at hoosiere-cig.com but i like a strong flavor. and this one i really like. but the orginal from liquidxpress.com is still pretty good. but the red usa mix at hoosiere-cig.com is 50 mil for 11.99.

good luck and hang in there guys. and i hope you guys that wants to stop all together can make it. i just keep sucking my alpha smoker from altsmoke.com
sherman


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

A close associate of mine has tried several e-cigs and really likes this one best from a decent company from our experience: http://eliquid-usa.com/Our special Deals New Deals Every Day/Ego CE4 Plus Starter Kit .htm

Previously, the Joye 510 mega was fund to be lousy with short life batteries and other parts.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

ohiojmj said:


> A close associate of mine has tried several e-cigs and really likes this one best from a decent company from our experience: http://eliquid-usa.com/Our special Deals New Deals Every Day/Ego CE4 Plus Starter Kit .htm
> 
> Previously, the Joye 510 mega was fund to be lousy with short life batteries and other parts.


That's the exact kit I have been using, haven't bought cigarettes in months after smoking 50+ years. I paid the extra 5 dollars for the stronger 1100 mah batteries and each will last about 1 1/2 days. Nice thing about these is that they can be taken apart and wicks and heater wire can be replaced once you start getting the hot bitter taste.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Any of you guys tried the E-Swisher cigs? Made by Swisher Sweets?


----------



## Tk1056 (Feb 20, 2013)

And you can smoke in a government building!


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

I just ordered the submarine tank from mom and pop smoke shop with 2 ohm carto. If anybody's interested in this tank I can give my opinion after I receive it and use


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

The tank rocks!!!!! It's like the first vape after topping off a carto every toke u take. Highly pleased and absolutely no dripping. Really easy to refill using the hole on side of tank. They processed my order quick and threw in a free carto also!







The tank doesn't move or slide around on the carto either, seen online it takes 4lbs. Of force to slide the tank off the cardo, so no worries of it coming off in your pocket

Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

boatnut said:


> for the same reason that coffee, food and..uhm....can I say the word s*x? LOL
> 
> If it weren't for my bad habits, I wouldn't have any habits at all!


This ^

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

If anybody's intrested, vaporbomb, a e juice maker is located in portage lakes area. You have to order online but can do local pickup. I got there sampler and without steeping the raspberry is luquid crack. I almost vaped all 5ml in a day.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

jjshbetz11 said:


> If anybody's intrested, vaporbomb, a e juice maker is located in portage lakes area. You have to order online but can do local pickup. I got there sampler and without steeping the raspberry is luquid crack. I almost vaped all 5ml in a day.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I checked out vaporbomb, it would be nice to buy from someone more local but their price is about $6 more for a 30 ml bottle than I'm paying now. Is the difference in price wortht it, I mean does it vape smoothly, taste better?


----------



## squidlips2020 (Jul 3, 2012)

If you want the best e-cig get the Vea from Johnson Creek its by the far the best on the market...and their smoke juices are top shelf


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

bajuski said:


> I checked out vaporbomb, it would be nice to buy from someone more local but their price is about $6 more for a 30 ml bottle than I'm paying now. Is the difference in price wortht it, I mean does it vape smoothly, taste better?


The sample pack I got were all 5 mil bottles. They threw in a free 5 mil of pacific island punch(yuck) if by smoothness you mean lack of throat hit, then yes they are smooth. I prefer more throat hit. I choose 70 pg juice at 18mg nic witch I thought would give a nice throat hit, well not really. Flavor was not strong but there. Really enjoyed the raspberry and pineapple flavor though. The mango was also quite good and gave the most throat hit. Think I'm going to order some of their dessert and tobacco flavors next. There are better juice companies out there based on flavor and throat hit, but convince of having them next day after ordering is quite nice


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

squidlips2020 said:


> If you want the best e-cig get the Vea from Johnson Creek its by the far the best on the market...and their smoke juices are top shelf


That device appears to be a rebadged ego with 900mah battery. The same device I use combined with a mom and pop vape shop submarine tank and low resistance carto's. Great vape for sure!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Got a order of carto's and juice in yesterday from mom and pop vapor shop. Hands down the most flavorful luquid I've ever tried. Pricing is fair too. Real quick on getting your order in the mail. Their pchela's famous five layer is awesome!!!!! You can taste the graham cracker, coconut, chocolate and caramel. Gave me 3 free samples too. The crazy ape is another good one, bananas and toffee.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Thought I would give this e-cig thing a try. Pruchased the "bulldog" rechargable and 2 of the screw in cartriges. Been on it for 2 days and have done pretty well staying away from real cigs. Only smoked 4 real cgs, so I guess the plan to change over completely is working. I don't like the idea of refilling with "juice" and like the screw on ends, But the Menthol isn't menthol enough, guess I will keep searching for "my brand".


----------



## crazypoultry (May 18, 2009)

So this thread gave me the kick to try the e-cig stop smoking thing again and I can proudly say today marks 2weeks without a real cigarette. I also stepped down the nicotine level today and so far seem to be doing OK. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this thread for the jumpstart.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

jjshbetz11 said:


> The sample pack I got were all 5 mil bottles. They threw in a free 5 mil of pacific island punch(yuck) if by smoothness you mean lack of throat hit, then yes they are smooth. I prefer more throat hit. I choose 70 pg juice at 18mg nic witch I thought would give a nice throat hit, well not really. Flavor was not strong but there. Really enjoyed the raspberry and pineapple flavor though. The mango was also quite good and gave the most throat hit. Think I'm going to order some of their dessert and tobacco flavors next. There are better juice companies out there based on flavor and throat hit, but convince of having them next day after ordering is quite nice
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



I've been at this about 10 months now and have been rebuilding my own clearomizers to save even more and found that throat hit is more affected by the resistance of the heating element than the juice. It seems that the higher resistance (more windings in the heating coil) the smoother the hit with same amount of vapor! I like it between 2.2 to 2.4 ohms. Anything under 2 ohms is hot, like smoking a cigarette butt!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

early in this thread i didnt know where it was going to go. i said everything i could think of to get people to try the ecig. and i am happy to see so many people have changed over. i believe it is much better on you than real cigs and much cheaper. you may not be able to find a perfect match for your cig but if you can get close enough to keep you off the real thing then you are much better off.

dec made 3 yrs for my wife and me. i am very happy to just keep smoking what i have now. and with the ecig i have no real desire to go back to real cigs. the juice im using now only costs like 11.99 for a 50 mil bottle. it does come across alittle strong, but then thats what i like. i guess its more like a cigar than a cigarette. but it satisfies me better than anything elce i,ve tried. and a bottle will last me about 2 or 3 weeks. alot cheaper than a pack and a half a day on real cigs.

good luck to all you guys that have already changed over. and for all you guys thats thinking about it, what do you really have to lose??
sherman


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

crazypoultry said:


> So this thread gave me the kick to try the e-cig stop smoking thing again and I can proudly say today marks 2weeks without a real cigarette. I also stepped down the nicotine level today and so far seem to be doing OK. Just wanted to say thanks to everyone on this thread for the jumpstart.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Good for you. I just had my routine visit with my medical doctor and when I told him that I switched to ecigs he was very pleased. He said anything is better than tobacco. 
I'm at 12mg level now (medium) and may go to 7 soon. I prefer the 7leaf blend, it doesn't discolor the liquid like the flavored blends do so the clearomizer wicks last longer with a good amount of vapor.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

bajuski said:


> I've been at this about 10 months now and have been rebuilding my own clearomizers to save even more and found that throat hit is more affected by the resistance of the heating element than the juice. It seems that the higher resistance (more windings in the heating coil) the smoother the hit with same amount of vapor! I like it between 2.2 to 2.4 ohms. Anything under 2 ohms is hot, like smoking a cigarette butt!


Ya, I use xxl boge 2 ohm carto's in a tank at 4v to about 3.6v. Just got another shipment if juice in yesterday. I totally suggest whoever orders juice to try mom and pop vapor shop. Ordered on this past Saturday in the pm and had it in my mailbox Monday at noon! Always gets my orders out same day. They always throw in free goodies also. I got to be a taste tester of their new strawberry cheesecake so got a 10ml bottle for free! There flavors are awesome. They can do custom flavors, also sell just the flavoring for the DIY people. Even your order notice has a note saying thanks and here is some free goodies written out by hand. Check them out on ecf.com. If you do order from them, use coupon code ECFrocks, gets you 15% off your order. They even have military donations section. There customer service is by far the best I have ever seen. They bend over backwards to make you happy


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just wanted to bump this as I vape some tasty grass hopper. I am no way affiliated with them. Just want you vapers to have a good and happy experience, and to make sure new vapers start out with good tasting juice, not like that perfume tasting stuff from other companies that I spent too much on. 
Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishNbutler (Jun 29, 2005)

I have been on V-2 ecigs for a year and a half after 38 years of smoking. All the crap that was killing me is gone and I still get my little nicotene fix without giving up the habit of smoking, which I enjoy. My doctor is totally behind me in this decision and said that nicotene is no big deal, a mild stimulant like caffine, just much more addictive.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

fishNbutler said:


> I have been on V-2 ecigs for a year and a half after 38 years of smoking. All the crap that was killing me is gone and I still get my little nicotene fix without giving up the habit of smoking, which I enjoy. My doctor is totally behind me in this decision and said that nicotene is no big deal, a mild stimulant like caffine, just much more addictive.



I've been using the v2 for a while but recently ordered the v3. They look identical but are much easier to take apart for cleaning and wick replacements, the taste is the same and only cost $1 more. I only use them about a week before I replace the wick and coil, don't like the burnt taste.
Also just got some juice from madvapes, paid $7.89 for 30 ml bottles and they're as good as any I think. I like the root beer in 18 nicotine strength.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Still going well

After 30 years of 2 packs a day I switched to e-cigs last July. I buy my supplies from a local shop near the OSU campus.

No desire to smoke real cigs anymore. Easy transition, family is happier with me and saving tons of $$$


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

A new vape shop opened in Middleburg Heights on Pearl Road right next to Jaworski's meats. Its on Pearl just north of 71 exits and ramps. My buddy walked in their and said they have a juice bar with over 50 flavors you can try. Just FYI. Get some sausage then go to Brewkettle it's about 2 minutes away


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I switched over last Feb and the only time I've gone back to cig's would be during camping... Just to much of a hassle to try to get things recharged and ready after being out and about all day and such...

I use a 1300 mah vision spinner (ego type) paired with the T3.... I can adjust my output from 3.3 all the way up to 4.8 if need be... I normally keep mine between 3.8 and 4.3...


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Have been cig free for 2 weeks. I'm using the v2 cig. I found a mint chocolate chip juice that is amazing. It tastes like thin mint cookies. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

have been vaping for about a year and a half now, right now im using a excalibur mod apv with a kangertech pro tank 2, settings are 2.5-2.8 ohm atty at 4.2 volts, 7 watts, getting ready to get either a vamo v2 vamo v3 with a dual atty top fill tank, havnt decided on the tank yet.

here is some info from my experience with vaping and from some of my buddies who have been doing it since it came out.

watch what you buy closely, talk to someone who has been doing it awhile and get there advice and recommendations and go from there.

Not all liquid is mixed the same, alot of liquid comes from over seas, some is safe and some isnt, some has been found to have Formaldehyde.

some liquids ive used: Nicquid, Tsunami, Mister-E-Liquid, Health Cabin, Vapors-Choice, Tsunami is the only liquid i didnt like seemed harsh and didnt vape as well even on higher setting. Have tried some liquids from different stores around the area but i go back to Vapors-Choice, Helath Cabin and Mister E Liquid, their liquids seem to vape really well and provide the throat hit while being smooth with great flavor. Flavor of Choice right now is Peach Lemonade from Vapors Choice. watch the citrus juices they are known for etching tanks.

PG/VG - i usually vape 60/40 as my base and will adjust accordingly to different juices, each flavor, brand, etc will vape better at different PG/VG you just have to find the level in which you like. seeping will also help and all juices have different seep times depending on your own prefernce but i would start with the recommended seep times that stores and friends will recommend.

now that they are popular be prepared to be asked about it or told you cant do that here, most places dont care but alot of people are still on the fence about it and dont understand it enough. people look at me funny sometimes cause if i take a good hit i can roll a cloud like a fog machine.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> A new vape shop opened in Middleburg Heights on Pearl Road right next to Jaworski's meats. Its on Pearl just north of 71 exits and ramps. My buddy walked in their and said they have a juice bar with over 50 flavors you can try. Just FYI. Get some sausage then go to Brewkettle it's about 2 minutes away


Stopped in the vape shop this morning, really nice people and the juice is "first class". They have over 100 juices they will offer you to try before you buy. 
Then went next door to Jaworski's and bought 3 different kielbasa, we like the "Hungarian" best, headcheese and lunchmeats. Great place and reasonably priced too. A little early for Brewkettle though!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

bajuski said:


> Stopped in the vape shop this morning, really nice people and the juice is "first class". They have over 100 juices they will offer you to try before you buy.
> Then went next door to Jaworski's and bought 3 different kielbasa, we like the "Hungarian" best, headcheese and lunchmeats. Great place and reasonably priced too. A little early for Brewkettle though!



Very cool, I met the owners daughter at a bar over the weekend. Cool family all around. Never to early for Brewkettle


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

K gonefishin said:


> Very cool, I met the owners daughter at a bar over the weekend. Cool family all around. Never to early for Brewkettle


Haha, I probably would have stopped but the wife was with me. She was excited about Jaworski's though, we don't have to go all the way to the west side market to get her Easter kielbasa and such! I never knew they opened a store nearby.


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> Pairing it up with juice as if this is a healthy option?


Hell, I don't know if it's healthy or not, but I can tell you that both of my nostrils are fully open for the first time in a long time, I feel much better and sleep much better since I quit the real things 2 years ago!


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I am only 18, smoked 2 packs a day since I was sixteen and bought a vaporizer... Boge Leo battery And a kanger unitank ((45$), and a bottle of juice a week (8$), replace atomizer once a month (2$). From the moment it laid hands on it I haven't thought about a cig. Lovin it and the girlfriend will kiss me more now  life's good


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

Do any of you know what is in the E-Liquid that you are inhaling. So many of the Liquids are made up in back rooms with unsure methods, the main ingredient is Ethol Glycohol. I am not attacking but be aware. Just what would be in a liquid that has so many flavors as a previous poster spoke of. 
In a recent study one of the larger contributors to lung cancer was carmel coloring as in Soda pop, who would have guessed.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Weekender#1 you are right, i pay close attention to whats in my E-Juice, ive asked for the direct ingridents cause nothing is labeled or disclosed right now, i will try to post a picture later of my newest set up, ITaste SVD Full Mod with Telescopic options, max volts is 6 volts with a max wattage of 15, full adjustable with led readout screen, tank is an Aspire BDC, 18650 batter/2200 mah.


----------



## daveintoledo (Jun 16, 2009)

Im 51 and been smoking since 14. I want to try this but i dont understand all the info, seems so complicated. I have looked online and dont understand all the choices and options for a beginner. I live between fremont and toledo, can anyone tell me where to go to get started, anything is better then dying from smoking, thanks for any help.....

i have tried the disposable kind at the carryout and they are not working for me


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

daveintoledo, the best thing to do is google search for stores in your area, that you can go into in person and see what types there are, there isnt just the ones that look like a cigarette, and steer clear of the flea market guys, usually the batterys and tanks are china or japan knock offs and are of low quality, ego and vision are top brands, the down side is everything is labled ego or vision now, ego has a very unique lable on the bottom cup of the battery and knock off usually dont bother putting it on.

Just a quick google search for you i turned up 3 stores in toledo

Smoke Revolt
Vaporworldecig
Revolver eCigs

hope this helps you out.


----------



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I guess I will post my experience as well, I had been wanting to quit smoking for a long time, and new baby on the way, wife quit, I had no choice but just couldn't do it. Gum, patches, dip, you name it, I tried it but no luck. Buddy I work with had a vaporizer, a basic ego starter kit. I took one hit, went directly to the local vape shop and got one. I haven't had a smoke in 9 months. I still use the ego, and would NEVER recommned the Blu or Njoy style "e cig" to anyone. Start with the Ego or Ego Twist, and an IClear 16 top on it. It provides the best throat hit and vapor for a starter, you won't even miss smoking and in fact I like it better than smoking. This is a great device for anyone just wanting to get off cigarettes. The starter kit with a battery, charger, tank and a bottle of juice cost me $30 bucks out the door. This is the device I use today and have never felt the need to get a "mod" or spend hundreds of dollars on a vaporizer. I wanted to stop smoking and save money, this is the device to do it. And whoever on here says vaping is smoking it is NOT, is Nicorrete smoking? Is dipping smoking? Vaping provides a way to get nicotine into your body to cut down on cravings. It IS safer than smoking and if you have not had an actual analog ciggarette and are only vaping YOU HAVE IN FACT QUIT SMOKING! Vaping is the way to quit smoking, vaping is better for you. After vaping I don't understand how anyone actually smokes anymore, not only is vaping cheaper, it taste better, you don't stink and to be honest once you get into it, it is fun. The place I go to is http://www.vaporcaststore.com/ they have a few brick and morter places in Ohio, mostly southwest Ohio as they are based out of Datyon. Just my opinion, take it or leave it.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

Cordon thats where i get alot of my supplies and juice from is Vaporcast (Centerville Store), there not about upselling or making a sell, they are about helping you and whats best for you, plus there liquid is top notch.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

K gonefishin said:


> . Never to early for Brewkettle


White Rajah!!!! End threadjack.


----------



## racetech (Dec 2, 2013)

I used a Tsunami ecig to quit smoking. Wasnt the first time i tried, its all in your head when you wanna quit you will. Took me a few tries, the difference this time seems to be in my mind. I dont want to smoke anymore. The first few times I did, so I ended up smoking lol. Havent used ecig or had a smoke in 3 months so far.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Gonna bring this thread back so I can proudly say I haven't even wanted a cigarette for 1 week now.I bought an eleaf istick battery,an Aspire mini tank and some Apple dumpling juice and I'm smoke free!!!! I REALLY wish I'd have done this sooner.My oldest daughter commented on the smell(lack of cigarette smell) the first day and also on the good smell.I have like 1000 less cancer causing chemicals going into me now and I already smell and taste better than I have in 23 years!!!! I HIGHLY recommend any smoker try "vaping". I kept a pack on hand," just in case" but threw it away,unopened,yesterday.This is GREAT!!! Now, to start dropping the nicotine level in intervals and get off it. May still vape as I enjoy it but the goal will be 0% juice in the near future.I'll help anyone who has any questions if I can.Just message me any you may have.I didn't really even WANT to quit.I just looked at my 9yr old and 6mo old and knew it was time to do something.Good luck all in this quest,if you choose it.


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 4, 2010)

Congratulations! !! Welcome to the club. Food will start to taste better and you will be amazed how other people that smoke smell. I got from 12 to 6 fast . Got down to 0 but still use it . I like to vape when I get around people smoking it keeps me from pick cigs back up.


----------



## WalleyeWiz (Jun 18, 2004)

lonewolf said:


> Congratulations! !! Welcome to the club. Food will start to taste better and you will be amazed how other people that smoke smell. I got from 12 to 6 fast . Got down to 0 but still use it . I like to vape when I get around people smoking it keeps me from pick cigs back up.



June 28th was my last Cig after 32 years with the past 25 being 2 packs a day .I have the cheap EGO-T that cost 10.00 at a local carryout . Been great not waking up hacking anymore .

Dwayne


----------



## ShoreFshrman (Sep 25, 2014)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> Gonna bring this thread back so I can proudly say I haven't even wanted a cigarette for 1 week now.I bought an eleaf istick battery,an Aspire mini tank and some Apple dumpling juice and I'm smoke free!!!! I REALLY wish I'd have done this sooner.My oldest daughter commented on the smell(lack of cigarette smell) the first day and also on the good smell.I have like 1000 less cancer causing chemicals going into me now and I already smell and taste better than I have in 23 years!!!! I HIGHLY recommend any smoker try "vaping". I kept a pack on hand," just in case" but threw it away,unopened,yesterday.This is GREAT!!! Now, to start dropping the nicotine level in intervals and get off it. May still vape as I enjoy it but the goal will be 0% juice in the near future.I'll help anyone who has any questions if I can.Just message me any you may have.I didn't really even WANT to quit.I just looked at my 9yr old and 6mo old and knew it was time to do something.Good luck all in this quest,if you choose it.


Congrats, Cajun!!!!

I smoked for 15-20 years, less than a pack a day. I had been wanting to quit, well one day switch to e-cigs, then about 9 month to a year later stopped those. Haven't had one in almost three years now(counting from the end of the e-cig)
The key is YOU have to want to quit, then you have to start the process, then see it through. This may not work for everyone but judging by this thread they have helped quite a few people.
Are there chemical in e-cigs......well duh. Most ingredients can be found out about most e-cigs, do we know all that needs to be known about these....no. One this is for sure, a regular cig has been proven bad, e-cigs MAY be bad but most agree that they are better than regular cigs. IMHO, most advisory panels(FDA, AMA et.al.) are leery of endorsing anything related to smoking for fear that everyone is going to magically start smoking because they say it's OK.


----------

